# Looking for some tips on fitness as a big guy



## jesterIIK (20 Nov 2018)

Hey all. I'm fairly new to all of this, so I hope this is an appropriate place for this kind of thread. I never did any cadets, didn't even know I wanted to join until a month ago.

So I've been looking at a lot of different things like inspection tips and tricks, workout plans, how to apply, etc etc, but I'm slightly concerned about PT - I'm a cautious person at heart, so I just want to make sure I'm doing what I need to. Specifically in cardio, and how to best prepare myself.

For starters, i'm 17, 6'3, and 301lbs. I played football (center/left guard) and wrestled for 3 years, did some MMA for 2, and currently go to the gym about 4-5 times a week. I obviously have a BMI over 30 - but I've been told by a couple of professionals to discard it completely, as I'm a mismatch according to the standards. I'm currently trying to focus on the treadmill at gym, currently able to run a mile in 9 and a half minutes (which obviously isn't enough) as I can hit the pushup and situp count already. I'm gunning for an eventual 5km (or 3 miles) in 25 minutes, and I'm rocking a 3000 calorie diet.

Some things to note:
- It'll be about 2 years minimum before I actually apply as I have school stuff to take care of. So don't worry about I-have-six-months kinda thing
- from the beginning of July to the day I fly out to do the PT standards test I plan on joining a Krav Maga group - partially for fitness, partially for self-defense
- I don't know if it matters, but just in case it does, my goal is eventually do be a combat mechanic, as that's what I do currently.

Just want some feedback, tips and suggestions. Feel free to be as critical as you want - I am well aware of how new I am to anything military and don't mind being told I'm doing something wrong.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariomike (20 Nov 2018)

jesterIIK said:
			
		

> Just want some feedback, tips and suggestions.



Some tips and suggestions here,

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0
26 pages.


----------

